# Anavar



## jimmystar

I just bought some Anavar .

Do i really not need any anti estrogens .

I'm gona take 2 x 10Mg tabs a day for 6 to 8 weeks iv never dun any roids before.

do i need clomid or hcg after the cycle or is it really such a safe steroid that you don't need to take anything with it.?


----------



## Truewarrior1

2mg seems a BIT low my friend. have u researched :S


----------



## jimmystar

I seam to grow pretty fast just eating good thats why i chose a mild roid for my first cycle good idea or what ?


----------



## jimmystar

sorry i meant to say 2x 10 mg a day!!!!!!......


----------



## Stu

20mg also seems a bit low unless you're female


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

have to agree with above! seems like a low dosage for a guy? and as it doesn't aromatise you wont need an anti e!


----------



## DB

Stu said:


> 20mg also seems a bit low unless you're female


a know a girl personally and one lady on here also bashes in 25mg a day...wont do sh1t to a guy imo


----------



## Lauren

Have to agree its too much of a low dosage t notice anything happen mate. You will just end up wasting your money.

I think about 50mg + a day if anything.


----------



## big pete

100mg/day got the fireworks goin for me


----------



## jimmystar

Ok how about if i take 1x10mg of Dianabol a day with it.

But then i will need anti e .?

Nolvadex through out or what.?


----------



## Cookie

> 20mg also seems a bit low unless you're female





> have to agree with above! seems like a low dosage for a guy?





> a know a girl personally and one lady on here also bashes in 25mg a day...wont do sh1t to a guy imo





> Have to agree its too much of a low dosage t notice anything happen mate. You will just end up wasting your money.
> 
> I think about 50mg + a day if anything.


All very interesting but totally wrong advice IMHO....

I used to use 15-20mg aday and got gains and freaky strong from anavar(the old 2.5mg tabs by spa milano) so maybe if you aint gaining from it then you are doing something wrong either in protein intake or amino acid ratios...

I remember one cycle I put 100lbs on my leg press in 3 weeks of just using 15mg aday....

If you want to use 20mg mate just use 20mg and see how your body responds just make sure to keep protein intake high and take some amino tabs if possible with each of your anavar tabs...


----------



## Lauren

Everyone reacts differently remember OSC.

I found on 10mg every day I didn't notice too much, my protein was high and my training was spot on.

I upped my dosage to 25mg ED on my next course and well noticed a difference.

So as you can see everyone is different.

You just gotta work out what is best for you.

But I must admit I knoe loads of blokes who have used high doses of Anavar and still didn't really notice too much!


----------



## jimmystar

Interesting advice much appreciated .

Ye i think i will see how it goes maybe add dianabol to my next cycle ,dint realy want to stack on my first cycle .

or maybe i will take some Dianabol with it ,**** i duno what to do now.?


----------



## Cookie

> Everyone reacts differently remember OSC.
> 
> I found on 10mg every day I didn't notice too much, my protein was high and my training was spot on.
> 
> I upped my dosage to 25mg ED on my next course and well noticed a difference.
> 
> So as you can see everyone is different.
> 
> You just gotta work out what is best for you.
> 
> But I must admit I knoe loads of blokes who have used high doses of Anavar and still didn't really notice too much!


Yeah people are different but I didnt ever see/know a single guy in our gym that needed to go over 30mg aday even when they were heavy weight competitors...

I`ve probably said this before but I do think that the gear around this last 5-8 yrs seems to me to be of poorer quality or maybe has a different bio-availability in the body comparing the underground stuff to the proper pharma gear I always used....and a few of my mates have noticed the same when they have managed to come across some old gear..even stuff that was made in the mid 90`s seems to have given them more gains from a smaller dosage even though it was out off date compared to newer made stuff....


----------



## Lauren

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Yeah people are different but I didnt ever see/know a single guy in our gym that needed to go over 30mg aday even when they were heavy weight competitors...
> 
> I`ve probably said this before but I do think that the gear around this last 5-8 yrs seems to me to be of poorer quality or maybe has a different bio-availability in the body comparing the underground stuff to the proper pharma gear I always used....and a few of my mates have noticed the same when they have managed to come across some old gear..even stuff that was made in the mid 90`s seems to have given them more gains from a smaller dosage even though it was out off date compared to newer made stuff....


Interesting.


----------



## Truewarrior1

we dont have to agree with OSC, but it's still nice to have a different school of thought.


----------



## Lauren

I know! I was just saying that he made interesting points.


----------



## Aftershock

It would be very interesting to have lab tests done on the current stuff and the old gear, or to see if it is actually a differnt compount or just dosed differently.

I agree everyone reacts differently, but you wouldnt expect that amount of Variation.

OCS no chance the old stuff was actually spiked with halo was there?


----------



## Cookie

> OCS no chance the old stuff was actually spiked with halo was there?


Not a chance...but I do remeber some old bulgarian clen that was a mixture of clen and methyltest...man that was evil stuff...lol

You knew back then if you were taking upjohn halo....you would have taken on a charging rhino...

And Spa Milano anavar was dam good stuff..no upset stomachs like some stuff available and I could feel it kick in at about day 4 with the strength and muscle hardness would come on at about day 7..

Pity I got rid of the last of my old halo and anavar a couple yrs back or I would have given some for testing...

Another story regarding old stock was a mate of mine who got hold of some old spiropent(was about 3 yrs out of date) anyway he took his normal amount and it was way too much he had to half the dose he was on and the weight he dropped when he was dieting was astonishing...he still goes on to me about how good the stuff was..lol


----------



## big

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Not a chance...but I do remeber some old bulgarian clen that was a mixture of clen and methyltest...man that was evil stuff...lol
> 
> You knew back then if you were taking upjohn halo....you would have taken on a charging rhino...
> 
> And Spa Milano anavar was dam good stuff..no upset stomachs like some stuff available and I could feel it kick in at about day 4 with the strength and muscle hardness would come on at about day 7..
> 
> Pity I got rid of the last of my old halo and anavar a couple yrs back or I would have given some for testing...
> 
> Another story regarding old stock was a mate of mine who got hold of some old spiropent(was about 3 yrs out of date) anyway he took his normal amount and it was way too much he had to half the dose he was on and the weight he dropped when he was dieting was astonishing...he still goes on to me about how good the stuff was..lol


So basically what you're saying is that we should all double our doses these days so that we're getting the same as what the old timers really got :rolleye11


----------



## Cookie

> So basically what you're saying is that we should all double our doses these days so that we're getting the same as what the old timers really got


ERM

NO!!!!!!!!!

That was a story regarding a couple of products and the differences some people I know myself who saw a difference..which has always got me thinking to the fact that are the pharma companies knowingly altering the drugs they know are going out to the drug dealers in a bid to cut down peoples need or is the undrerground stuff so badly made(compared to pharma companies)that the drugs dont do what they should do once released into the body...


----------



## paulo

the original question was do you need nolva after anavar? please any experince answer-might do a wee course myself there 8ml or 50ml tabs available


----------



## Slamdog

I read so many conflicting things about anavar... some say yes to pct, some say no...

I'd be interested in the answer just to see what real world people say...


----------



## 3752

Anavar is a steroid and will suppress the HPTA at a daose large enough to build muscle so YES you do need to run a PCT after Anavar


----------



## astro_warp

Pscarb said:


> Anavar is a steroid and will suppress the HPTA at a daose large enough to build muscle so YES you do need to run a PCT after Anavar


Even at low dose of 20mg a day?


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket

astro_warp said:


> Even at low dose of 20mg a day?


Maybe not, but why not just do a small PCT to be on the safe side. I was on 40mg/day and started getting roger probs lol.


----------



## leeston

I was ok on 60mg pd on var. I had more 'roger' probs with the chlomid/tamox afterwards!


----------



## chrisj22

leeston said:


> I was ok on 60mg pd on var. I had more 'roger' probs with the chlomid/tamox afterwards!


Lee, have you converted over to the darkside?


----------



## leeston

yeah chris, I had a little dable with var. After the avtar pic was taken.

I went with var because I am a pussy.


----------



## leeston

dont know what your on about mate - read the board rules!!!


----------



## Mistral

I just read the board rules and deleted the post.

Thanks for the tip, I will be more cautious next time.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

I think that any sort of substance that is going to help with muscle gains such as AAS or anything that is going to increase the protein synthesis in the body or an increase in natural hormones in the body should be counter balanced eg PCT after any cycle but hey thats just me and i am pretty new to all this AAS business so could be wrong but i just adopt the saying better safe than sorry lol,

Besides i don't want to be the next Pammy Anderson look a like for all you guys to asking for naked pics PMSL


----------



## SD

I saw the word Anavar in the title and that this thread has been viewed an amazing 11,000 times!!! thought it was going to be an amazing article on cycling var but its not?? Just goes to show, if you put Anavar, or Dbol in the title good old google will send half the world to your thread...hmmmm

SD


----------



## KMKD

DOES IT MAKE U LOSE WEIGHT REALLY GOOD,IM ONLY ON 5MG AND I SEEM 2 HAVE PUT WEIGHT ON? THIS IS MY HUBBIES PROFILE BUT IM TRAINING AND TRYIN 2 LOSE WEIGHT, I TAKE IT U WILL KNOW LOOKIN AT UR PIC. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.

KELLY


----------



## ElfinTan

Anavar is a steroid and as such is used to increase mass! It is NOT a fat burner or anything like one. I will presume you are female and without getting on a soapbox I would suggest that you really research something before just taking it. We women have to be MUCH more careful than blokes because the propsective sides of taking something we have not a clue about can be terrible. However at 5mgED this shouldn't happen. But I really would suggest you find out about something BEFORE you take it.


----------



## Gary5760

KMKD maybe this will help a little mate (extract taken from steroids24.com) some useful info. 80)

Generic name: Oxandrolone

British Dragon Pharmaceuticals, Thailand

pack: 100 tabletes 10mg/tabl

Active Life: 8-12 hours

Drug Class: Anabolic/Androgenic Steroid (Oral)

Average Dose: Men 20-50 mg/day......Women 5-15 mg/day

Acne: Only in higher doses

Water Retention: Rare

High Blood Pressure: Rare

Liver Toxic: Yes, c17-alfa-alkylated steroid. Due to low doses, toxicity is low to medium

Aromatization: None

DHT Conversion: Low

Decrease HPTA function: Dose depandant

Anavar was the old U.S. brand name for the oral steroid oxandrolone, first produced in 1964 by the drug manufacturer Searle. It was designed as an extremely mild anabolic, one that could even be safely used as a growth stimulant in children. One immediately thinks of the standard worry, "steroids will stunt growth". But it is actually the excess estrogen produced by most steroids that is the culprit, just as it is the reason why women stop growing sooner and have a shorter average stature than men. Oxandrolone will not aromatize, and therefore the anabolic effect of the compound can actually promote linear growth. Women usually tolerate this drug well at low doses, and at one time it was prescribed for the treatment of osteoporosis. As the opinions surrounding steroids began to change in the 1980's, prescriptions for oxandrolone began to drop. Lagging sales probably led Searle to discontinue manufacture in 1989, and it had vanished from U.S. pharmacies until recently. Oxandrolone tablets are again available inside the U.S. by BTG, bearing the new brand name Oxandrin. BTG purchased rights to the drug from Searle and it is now manufactured for the new purpose of treating HIV/AIDS related wasting syndrome.

Anavar is a mild anabolic with low androgenic activity. Its reduced androgenic activity is due to the fact that it is a derivative of dihydrotestosterone (DHT). Although one might think that this would make it a more androgenic steroid, it in fact creates a steroid that is less androgenic because it is already "5-alpha reduced". In other words, it lacks the capacity to interact with the 5-alpha reductase enzyme and convert to a more potent "dihydro° form. It is a simple matter of where a steroid is capable of being potentiated in the body, and with oxandrolone we do not have the same potential as testosterone, which is several times more active in androgen responsive tissues compared to muscle tissue due to its conversion to DHT. It essence oxandrolone has a balanced level of potency in both muscle and androgenic target tissues such as the scalp, skin and prostate. This is a similar situation as is noted with Primobolan and Winstrol, which are also derived from dihydrotestosterone yet not known to be very androgenic substances.

This steroid works well for the promotion of strength and duality muscle mass gains, although it's mild nature makes it less than ideal for bulking purposes. Among bodybuilders it is most commonly used during cutting phases of training when water retention is a concern. The standard dosage for men is in the range of 20-50mg per day, a level that should produce noticeable results. It can be further combined with anabolics like Primobolan and Winstrol to elicit a harder, more defined look without added water retention. Such combinations are very popular and can dramatically enhance the show physique. One can also add strong non-aromatizing androgens like Halotestin, Proviron or trenbolone. In this case the androgen really helps to harden up the muscles, while at the same time making conditions more favorable for fat reduction. Some athletes do choose to incorporate oxandrolone into bulking stacks, but usually with standard bulking drugs like testosterone or Dianabol. The usual goal in this instance is an additional gain of strength, as well as more quality look to the androgen bulk. Women who fear the masculinizing effects of many steroids would be quite comfortable using this drug, as this is very rarely seen with low doses. Here a daily dosage of 5mg should illicit considerable growth without the noticeable androgenic side effects of other drugs. Eager females may wish to addition mild anabolics like Winstrol, Primobolan or Durabolin. When combined with such anabolics, the user should notice faster, more pronounced muscle-building effects, but may also increase the likelihood of androgenic buildup.

Studies using low dosages of this compound note minimal interferences with natural testosterone production. Likewise when it is used alone in small amounts there is typically no need for ancillary drugs like Clomid/Nolvadex or HCG. This has a lot to do with the fact that it does not convert to estrogen, which we know has an extremely profound effect on endogenous hormone production. Without estrogen to trigger negative feedback, we seem to note a higher threshold before inhibition is noted. But at higher dosages of course, a suppression of natural testosterone levels will still occur with this drug as with any anabolic/androgenic steroid and therefore require post cycle therapy to restore the HPTA.

Anavar is also a 17alpha alkylated oral steroid, carrying an alteration that will put stress on the liver. It is important to point out however that dispite this alteration oxandrolone is generally very well tolerated. While liver enzyme tests will occasionally show elevated values, actual damage due to this steroid is not usually a problem. Bio-Technology General states that oxandrolone is not as extensively metabolized by the liver as other l7aa orals are; evidenced by the fact that nearly a third of the compound is still intact when excreted in the urine. This may have to do with the understood milder nature of this agent (compared to other l7aa orals) in terms of hepatotoxicity. One study comparing the effects of oxandrolone to other agents including as methyltestosterone, norethandrolone, fluoxymesterone and methAndriol clearly supports this notion. Here it was demonstrated that oxandrolone causes the lowest sulfobromophthalein (BSP; a marker of liver stress) retention among all the alkylated orals tested. 20mg of oxandrolone in fact produced 72% less BSP retention than an equal dosage of fluoxyrnesterone, which is a considerable difference being that they possess the same liver-toxic alteration. With such findings, combined with the fact that athletes rarely report trouble with this drug, most feel comfortable believing it to be much safer to use during longer cycles than most of other orals with this distinction. Although this may very well be true, the chance of liver damage still cannot be excluded, especially with hogher dosages.

At one time oxandrolone was also looked at as a possible drug for those suffering from disorders of high cholesterol or triglycerides. Early studies showed it to be capable of lowering total cholesterol and triglyceride values in certain types of hyperlipidemic patients, which initially this was thought to signify potential for this drug as a hypo-lipid (lipid lowering) agent. With further investigation we find however that while use of this drug can be linked to a lowering of total cholesterol values, it is such that a redistribution in the ratio of good (HDL) to bad (LDL) cholesterol occurs, usually moving values in an unfavorable direction. This would of course negate any positive effect that the drug might have on triglycerides or total cholesterol, and in fact make it a danger in terms of cardiac risk when taken for prolonged periods of time. Today we understand that as a group anabolic/androgenic steroids produce very unfavorable changes in lipid profiles, and are really not useful in disorders of lipid metabolism. As an oral c17 alpha alkylated steroid, oxandrolone is probably even more risky to use than an injectable esterified injectable such as a testosterone or nandrolone in this regard.

Oxanabol 10mg Tablets (Oxandrolone)


----------



## Slamdog

whoa... this came back from the dead........ 5 year old thread....


----------



## Gary5760

yeah i need to start looking at the thread date lol my apologies


----------



## jsevs

Im looking to run a cycle of this but im naive to the estrogen levels and such even though iv already done a cycle of dianabol at 30mg a day and didnt take anything afterwards to reset levels that might have changed. I havent noticed any negative changes like a nice big set of jubblies. shouldve done more research i know so advice would be appreciated.

so i was wondering if a buy Anavar and go on another 30/40mg a day cycle will i have to take anything after the cycle??

cheers guys


----------



## deeconfrost

the guy was thinkin of takin dbol and var?!!?? hmmm liver somewhat .........


----------



## Chelski

guys bit of advice please im currently 2 weeks in running 80mg a day which I have been told is about right, I have read some blogs though that say you should do 5 days on and then 2 off any reason for this please or should I just run 7 days a week for the full 8 week cycle?


----------



## ausbuilt

DB said:


> a know a girl personally and one lady on here also bashes in 25mg a day...wont do sh1t to a guy imo


ditto, my miss does 20mg/day-pretty standard female dose..


----------



## ausbuilt

Chelski said:


> guys bit of advice please im currently 2 weeks in running 80mg a day which I have been told is about right, I have read some blogs though that say you should do 5 days on and then 2 off any reason for this please or should I just run 7 days a week for the full 8 week cycle?


7days... only reason for 5/2 is to save tabs/money not for max gains.. no "safety" in the approach either..


----------



## Chelski

Thanks Ausbuilt thats what I believed but thanks for verifying


----------



## Chelski

Im using Varoxatab got from regular source anyone else used these as 3 weeks in and not feeling any extra strength gain (80mg day split 40mg a.m and 40mg pm)

thanks in advance


----------



## deeconfrost

i used 75mg ed with good results,feel great.no sides.


----------



## Chelski

what size tabs do you have mine are 20mg and a lot of people on here like you are doing 5 and 10mg quantities?


----------



## Hayesy

I was taking 40mg of labs Anavar a day for 7 weeks and started to see some good results in the later weeks, i am looking to run it again at 60mg a day, these are 20mg tabs.

i never has any side affects at all really, great stuff if you ask me!!!!

My only questions is would anyone see a reason why it would be a problem to just run it with nothing else?

also cardio, can i still do HIIT taking this or should i just hammer the weights


----------

